# A Few Fries Short of a Happy Meal...



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

DUH. I had a brain-fart yesterday while bathing Saydee. I was so happy to give her a good grooming since we'd been waiting for her sutures to heal from spaying. I decided to give the shower-with-mommy thing a try again, since it really is so easy. She normally despises the shower and usually crawls up my skin clawing the whole way and fussing in a strange gutteral way. Well, she didn't seem to fight it much this time, so I was on a roll!

So, I decided to give her a nice deep condition with the CC Silk Protein. Only problem was I neglected to take a bucket or cup in the shower with me, so stupid me, instead of diluting it in water, I decided to put the protein dollop in my hand and rub it on her hair with the shower water hitting it, assuming the water would mix with it as I applied, thus skipping a step. How smart am I? Follow with a gentle shampoo and rinse... NOT GOOD.

Saydee was nice and soft and pleasant as I dried her with the blow dryer, and I was feeling great accomplishment at having convinced her that showering is not that bad. Dry, comb, dry... she's not drying... dry, comb, dry... why is she still so wet-looking? Spots of oily-looking hair everywhere, from the base of her tail to her chest.

So, I took her outside to run for a bit in the sun. That will dry her off, right? Poor thing looked like a greasy teenager. So I started running water for a fresh bath. This time in the sink!

She looked at me like I was truly evil as I dipped her back in to the soapy water. I gently washed her with diluted Pure Paws shampoo, worrying that now I was going to be drying out her skin and hair by double-bathing her. Dry, comb, dry.... 

Okay, bottom line is that she's better but still has clumps of greasy hair. This morning I'm half tempted to fully bathe her again! What should I do? Am I a bad mommy if I stick back in the bath again for another go? Will it over-dry her coat?

Stupid, stupid, stupid! :brick:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Maya, I think your thread title is all you need to get Saydee on your good side again... I bet a few fries would do wonders in helping her forget the the whole sad experience....ound:ound: i was sure you were going to tell us how crazy she went for MacDonalds fries... You know the good news? think how easy one bath will be next time for the both of you?


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Missy said:


> Maya, I think your thread title is all you need to get Saydee on your good side again... I bet a few fries would do wonders in helping her forget the the whole sad experience....ound:ound: i was sure you were going to tell us how crazy she went for MacDonalds fries... You know the good news? think how easy one bath will be next time for the both of you?


Missy, see now I KNEW someone would have a great solution. Shampoo, then fry. Shampoo, then fry. I'll totally redeem myself! 
The added bonus is that if I eat a few of those fries myself *I TOO* can look like a greasy teenager! ound:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

LOL Maya! She's just trying to make you feel guilty. I'd get the fries AND a cheeseburger!


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

*Well, it's done. And without cheeseburgers! (Okay, a few Ziwi Peak pieces - but that's it!)

I wet her completely with soaped up water and then washed her hardcore with Pure Paws, no dilution, nada. Then I floated her coat for the first time! I think she thought I was trying to drown her because by the time the sink water was about halfway up her chest she'd had enough and flailed around trying to jump in to my arms. Anyway, we got through it and dried her out and she's a big fluffball now. No more greasy spots on my baby. Momma no like that!

I'm thinking about breaking down and cutting off the "leftover" tear stains. 
They fade but never leave the hair completely. 
It's that little spot next to her left eye that bugs me the most:








This is her very favorite new toy in the world, "Dogworth":








I finally figured out how to edit out red eye. 
So what if she looks a little intoxicated?:









I'm clearly the worst photographer on the face of the earth. Someone needs to just take the camera from me...*


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ahhh..don't beat yourself up, just think of it as a DEEP conditioning  Every now and then I'll soak my hair in conditioner and silk oil and sleep with it in and it does leave you hair pretty amazing. I'd think the same thing could happen with doggie hair, as long as they don't have sensitive skin or allergies (Gucci never has)

She looks adorable! I'd say it was a successful endeavor!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Her hair looks beautiful! No greasy spots in sight! Congrats!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She does look beautiful! Scooter has NEVER looked like that, he seems to prefer either the drowned rat look or the rolled in yucky stuff look! But we couldn't possibly love him anymore than we already do!


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> She does look beautiful! Scooter has NEVER looked like that, he seems to prefer either the drowned rat look or the rolled in yucky stuff look! But we couldn't possibly love him anymore than we already do!


 Silly Scooter. Alas, boys will be boys :bounce:

Saydee always looks serious in her pics. I can't seem to convey in photos the crazy antics this little sassafrass pulls on a daily basis. She gets all pose-y and what-not when the camera comes out but trust me, she's a little wild WHACK job!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

She looks so soft and fluffy. Well done, I'd say.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

None the worse for wear - she looks great!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh wow!!! Saydee is a beauty!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Maya, you have me in stitches!!! ound: ound: Poor poor Saydee! LOL

Do you mean the brown/red stain on her RIGHT eye? Because you said the left....... ? :suspicious: It is sooooo small and I wouldn't trim it or you will regret it, I think. It will always be short and stick out whereas if you give it a bit of time, it will grow down along her muzzle and not be so obvious. Don't worry about it, your girl is looking MAHVELOUS, honey!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Maya,
I don't often get a laugh-out-loud response to something I read, but yours did it? Thanks for the bit of good medicine--I needed that!

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 20, 2008)

Oh my gosh Maya. Saydee looks beautiful after the bath. I'm struggling with a few mats before Buddy gets his next bath and groom from me, and I was thinking of using a deep conditioner to try and loosen and comb out while he is wet. Someone told me to use the conditioner that comes in women's hair coloring boxes--have you ever heard of that?
Anyway, I hope Buddy Havier comes out looking like Saydee when he's done. She looks professionally done. She is just gorgeous. Good job!

To Scooter's mom--is Scooter naturally curly? I haven't seen a Havi that curly and it's darling.

Talk to you Havi lovers later!

Rose


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Saydee looks great to me!:thumb::wink:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

She looks great. What products do you use?
Carole


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Dusty's breeder gave me some conditioning stuff for dry coat a while back. She told me that a very little goes a long way. I believed her but still managed to overdo it. Dusty looked very greasy when all was said and done. I can totally relate to your greasy teenager comment! It was worst on her head and neck too. I didn't want to go through the very long process of bathing and drying her again, so I left it. It kept her very soft and mat-free for a week or so until I couldn't stand the greasy look any more! Now I am very careful with that stuff!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

She looks great now  I think Dawn dish soap strips the coat of products


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Marj - Too late. I snipped it. I couldn't take it anymore!!! I used thinning shears to just thin that tiny section and make it blend with the rest. It took out most of the red and she looks much better but I'm sure I'll be kicking myself when it starts growing out again. 

Rose - I've heard about using the conditioner that comes with hair coloring, but I would be careful using anything that softens the hair too much. I know it makes my hair super soft. You'll probably get better long term results from Coat Handler conditioner. The silk protein I used works wonders as long as you apply it correctly. My mess-up was not diluting it first. The best way to apply it (in my opinion) is to mix it with water in a spray bottle and mist it on, pulling back the hair so it gets close to the skin too.

Carole- My favorites (right now!) are Nature's Selection Plum Silky Shampoo, Pure Paws Shampoo and Coat Handler Conditioner which I use as both an overall conditioner and a leave-in. I think I will use Coat Handler forever, I like it that much. All these products make Saydee's hair silky, shiny and easy to manage. I bath Saydee every 7-10 days because I'm a clean freak so I like to use good moisturizing products. I've also used Cherry Knoll mink oil (shout-out to Kara!) or diluted Coat Handler in a spray bottle to add moisture between baths. I haven't yet tried Isle of Dogs products because they are expensive, but I'd like to!

Joelle- Do you know the name of the product your groomer gave you? I'd like to find a deep conditioner to use every once in a while to alternate with the CC Silk Spirits...

Jan- Thanks, fortunately I didn't have to resort to Dawn. I would be afraid that would dry out her coat too much so I just "Pure-Pawed" it and floated her coat in Coat Handler. So far she's none the worse for wear!

Everybody- I'm really wanting to get the CC gold series brush 27mm, and the "0" CC comb. I have a Madan brush which works fine, but I'd like something with pins a little closer together and supposedly the gold series brushes have lots of pins. I use a brush to do her back, belly & chest, then go over everything with a comb. I already have a great little face comb and I have a cheap Hartz comb that works fine for all over, but it's a little small. I've heard such good things about CC combs and brushes. Anybody have that brush or comb that could give me some feedback or suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Saydee baby is adorable! She's looking so grown up.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

The conditioning oil treatment was Summerwinds Protect-A-Coat. I did like how soft and mat-free it made Dusty's coat. I think it just needs careful measuring and mixing. My breeder gave me about a cup of it and I still have about half left after several uses, including the time I ended up with the greasy dog!


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

DAJsMom said:


> The conditioning oil treatment was Summerwinds Protect-A-Coat. I did like how soft and mat-free it made Dusty's coat. I think it just needs careful measuring and mixing. My breeder gave me about a cup of it and I still have about half left after several uses, including the time I ended up with the greasy dog!


Thanks Joelle!


----------

